# Bs 8436



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Have any of the Uk leccies used Bs8436 also known as multiuse cable ?
I first used a month or so ago and thought it seemed ok to work with,it has an xple sheath and spiral aluminium type armouring ( armouring isnt the word i'm looking for but cant find the right one for now )
I've been told it will satisfy the 17th edition regulation for a circuit without the protection of an RCD,like on a fridge circuit ( with the socket marked for use as ) or a smoke detector circuit.

It will prob get thrown out with the next ammendment due out in ten minutes or so :laughing: 

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Is this like the AEI armourflex cable you get on machinery, eg for foot switches and controls that need a compression gland on the end.
From talking to the NICIEC they see the 17th changes applying to all cables installed in a wall less than 50mm, even meter tails, how do you protect them feeding the CU from the external cabinet.
Could you fit safe plates or install 32mm steel earthed conduit, dont fancy doing that.
Sometimes we drop tails accross the porch cieling and down to the DB if the meter cupboard is on the wrong side.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Apart from the issue with the meter tails...is it not easier to run cables that are outside the defined areas and / or less than 50mm from a surface in FP200 or similar?? eg fridge and smokes on FP so no need for an RCD and all its associated issues [tripping etc]...just a thought as I have no idea how expensive the 8436 is 


Just picked upa copy of the Wylex 17th edtn guide to consumer units...makes for interesting [expensive] reading


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Been away a month and no one missed me.??????????

Well I'm back now and all fired up. Chris the 8436 does satisfy for your usage. But expensive though. It comes at a price similar to SWA. Great for machinery final connections etc. Not doing domestic I don't know if you could find an economic use for it except as a connection between outlets while passing through specific walled areas?

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Frank! Frank who??:laughing:


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Missed reading Franks comments and posts
glad he's back, thought he had emigrated.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> Been away a month and no one missed me.??????????
> 
> Well I'm back now and all fired up. Chris the 8436 does satisfy for your usage. But expensive though. It comes at a price similar to SWA. Great for machinery final connections etc. Not doing domestic I don't know if you could find an economic use for it except as a connection between outlets while passing through specific walled areas?
> 
> Frank


http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=2327

See posts 4 and 5. :thumbsup:

Good to see you again!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

John

Well isn't that nice. I was missed after all. Shucks its so embarrassing to be wanted,


Frank


----------

